# Helicopter Ears



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie and his floppy Mcflopps ... attempting lift off ...


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL! Geez I really wish I got to have a floppy eared puppy, just for a little while! Actually, I probably would have been panicked the whole time until they stood up if Lex had come to me with floppy ears lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I call them airplane ears, and even my dogs that have standing ears will give me airplane ears depending on the situation. 

I love GSD ears, they are so expressive. 

What is that has your boy's attention?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I was pretty laissez fair about Obie's ears because he was a rescued and I'm not even sure what he is really (GSD X God knows what). As for the pup coming home in November ... well, that thing's ears better stand up ... that's all I have to say LOL!

What got his attention? I think it was cookie that I tossed in the air for him and that he missed.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!

Stark's ears having been standing erect since he was 10 weeks old, but when he wakes up from a nap or when he is tired and wants to cuddle he will give me those ears.. flat out to the sides and cute little smooshy face.. who can resist?

I love GSD!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww.... what a cutie!







He looks like he's full of mischief there!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so cute
Flying nun ears!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Those are some cute ears! I got robbed wtih Otto. He came home at 8 weeks with one up, one floppy. The other one came up with in 10 days and never went back down.


----------



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

Raven is 4 months old..They too look like helicopter ears..They go up, then they fall..When will they stay up??


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Those are YODA ears!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

If Raven is a purebred they'll probably go up after he's done teething - though sometimes they don't or need a little help. That's why this forum has a section just for ears.

Obie is 12 months old. Those babies ain't going up anytime soon.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

This is what he would look like if his ears went up (he was in mid run there so the ears were flopping around and just so happened to be in the right position when I took the picture)


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Drake went through the same and now his ears are perfect. Just be patience and you'll see.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I LOVE the floppy eared dogs! My doggers' ears never stood up!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Gorgeous puppy!



> Originally Posted By: chuckstar158I LOVE the floppy eared dogs! My doggers' ears never stood up!


Me too! I felt like I missed out on something. My pup's ears stood all the way up at 8 weeks and some days. And when I got him, it was only the very tip of one ear that was flopped over. No teepee or helicopter ears for me...


----------

